# Cry Baby customers



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

:furious: Now (EX) customer e-mailed me today with a picture of a crack in his sink that he claims I caused by unstopping the drain (hair in pop up) How I did that with a plastic zip tool I have no idea? I was there last week & did 3 toilet tank rebuilds, replace tub drain lift & turn stopper & unstopped 3 lav drains with the zip tool.
Some days, it's just not worth working for yourself....
I told him it was not caused by me and that all I would do is install his provided sink at half my labor, if that pisses him off I will tell him to pound sand!

Crack;









Tool used;


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Any chance you noted the cracks in your invoice


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Tell him that's an old crack


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it a regular China drop in sink?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbergeek said:


> :furious: Now (EX) customer e-mailed me today with a picture of a crack in his sink that he claims I caused by unstopping the drain (hair in pop up) How I did that with a plastic zip tool I have no idea? I was there last week & did 3 toilet tank rebuilds, replace tub drain lift & turn stopper & unstopped 3 lav drains with the zip tool.
> Some days, it's just not worth working for yourself....
> I told him it was not caused by me and that all I would do is install his provided sink at half my labor, if that pisses him off I will tell him to pound sand!
> 
> ...


The pop up was tightened to tight I'd say,gonna be hard to not prove either way


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I never noticed the crack and I think it's the cultured marble?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't install the pop up, just ran the zip tool into drain


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

WAIVER 
waiver 

Saves the day


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw you when you dropped your hammer on it because he didn't want to pay....


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Probably a fissure crack. There barely noticeable until you want to blame someone.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Good on you for offering your service at half off, beyond that, yeah, I'd put them on the "no-go" list. But just be mindful in the future, drain cleaning is a dangerous business to self and property. That tool is no exception! :laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbergeek said:


> I didn't install the pop up, just ran the zip tool into drain


you committed yourself in guilt in the eye of the customer with offering to install a sink at half price...why else would you give a discount??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you committed yourself in guilt in the eye of the customer with offering to install a sink at half price...why else would you give a discount??


Depends on the region, IMHO. When I was in Cali, I'd agree 100%. East coast, where I'm from, the same. Midwest there's a different attitude.

It's all about mindset. However there are always exceptions.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I was pretty clear in my email to him that we didn't cause the crack nor would we accept any responsibility for it. My offer was a good will gesture considering he spent over $700. He emailed and appreciated my cordial reply to his problem and decided to wait and see if it leaks.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

After 30+ years of customers attempting to get a new fixture or faucet for this or similar situations, I have gotten into the habit of looking for things of this nature before I even start working. I always bring them in and show them. The smallest, thinnest crack will always show up, while they are not seeing anything, you take a slightly dirty hand and rub it across the hairline crack. Or show them the scratch, or previous plumbers Channel Lock marks on the faucet. Usually it is when they are showing me the problem they are having, so it is not like they can say the old "That was never there until you worked on it". Same goes for marks on their floor or carpet. How stupid and petty it has become, that you have to make that part of your routine, just to do a repair job ? The best one I ever dealt with was after leaving a job, and checking my messages a few hours later. A call from the homeowner saying her garage door didn't work since I had been there, and there must be some connection to working on the toilet !! Now either "they" are really ignorant, or they think "I" am !!


----------

